# Anybody Jazz fans here?



## Trouble (May 12, 2006)

...besides me and p-funk??

If so, whatcha listening to right now?

Jazz discussion only, please.



On now:  Sony Rollins:  Live at the Village Vangard

One fine-soundin' tenor sax man.


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2006)

keith jarrett


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 12, 2006)

My father pumps Jazz all the time til the neighbors bitch...


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2006)

Oh man....Bill Frissell, Gone Just like a Train album......fucking great guitar playing and compositions.


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2006)

Thelonious Monk - Straight, No chaser

I like Jaco Pastorius too.


----------



## Trouble (May 12, 2006)

Charlie 'Bird' Parker  -  Live at Birdland


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 12, 2006)

What about Dazz?


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2006)

I am more partial to funk, which is alot like jazz IMO.


----------



## CowPimp (May 12, 2006)

I like some of the big names.  I haven't explored as much as I should.  Thelonious Monk, John Coltrane, Dave Brubeck, Jelly Roll Morton, Louis Armstrong, etc.  I haven't been listening to it much lately, but I need to start up again.


----------



## maniclion (May 12, 2006)

Sun Ra - They Dwell on Other Planes

I love Sun Ra and the eccentricity of his music.

He's like the Frank Zappa of Jazz....


----------



## CowPimp (May 12, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Sun Ra - They Dwell on Other Planes
> 
> I love Sun Ra and the eccentricity of his music.
> 
> He's like the Frank Zappa of Jazz....



That guy is pretty wild.  Doesn't he think he's an alien or something like that?


----------



## maniclion (May 12, 2006)

He claimed to be from Saturn.


----------



## maniclion (May 12, 2006)

> Without Sun Ra, Frank Zappa???s wonderfully loony and abstract stage shows would have had no context; the Grateful Dead???s "space" interlude in each of their concerts were as much a direct nod to Sun Ra as they were an occasion for their fans to sit back and enjoy that recently swallowed hit of acid; and it???s hard to imagine that George Clinton???s Mothership ever would have landed without Sun Ra first blazing the trail


A quote from one of his biographies...


----------



## fufu (May 13, 2006)

I used to always listen to "Jazz after Hours" on NPR when I came from work. I don't remember any of the names though.


----------



## maniclion (May 13, 2006)

Of course once I start listening to Jazz I just have to hear Coltrane do the complete live suite of Love Supreme...one of my all time favorite songs that gives me goose bumps.


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2006)

I have a few Jazz CD's, Bitches Brew is my favorite one. Nothing better than Jazz live, when I lived in Chicago we would go about once a month.


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

bitches brew is excellent!


----------



## min0 lee (May 13, 2006)

Latin jazz.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 13, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Latin jazz.


----------



## cappo5150 (May 13, 2006)

Any Saint Germain fans here?


----------



## maniclion (May 13, 2006)

Ornette Coleman - Abstraction


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

mmmm....ornette is a certifiable bad ass.


----------



## Trouble (May 13, 2006)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> Any Saint Germain fans here?



Heck yeah, me!!

Not exactly big name, also are on the edge of being fusion / ambient music (which is how I found them)...

Cool somebody has heard of St Germain..


On now:

Stanley Turrentine, More Than A Mood, 1992


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

Right now I am listening to one of my all time favorite jazz recordings......


Sonny Rollins, Sonny Stitt, Dizzy Gillespie playing On the Sunny Side of the Street off of the Sonny Side up CD.


The blowing is amazing.  Rollins is such a melody maker.  A perfect blend of melody and chops.  Stitt is just amazing.  I love his sound....His solo starts so soulful with that motifs and little plays on melody.  Amazing!!


----------



## maniclion (May 13, 2006)

Ornette with the Grateful Dead 2-23-93 - The Other One


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Ornette with the Grateful Dead 2-23-93 - The Other One




I hate the Grateful dead.

Ornette with Pat Metheny.....Song X.

Pat metheny doing all ornette tunes with billy higgins and charlie haden...Rejoicing!!

Ornette...the shape of Jazz to come!


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

How about some Woody Shaw....the most under-rated trumpet player ever!


----------



## maniclion (May 13, 2006)

I watched something about Woody Shaw on BET Jazz or Ovation, one of those channels that has biographies of musicians.


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I watched something about Woody Shaw on BET Jazz or Ovation, one of those channels that has biographies of musicians.




Dude had one of the worst ends of a life a person can have:

1) he became a heroin addict
2) got aids
3) got hit by a train and bled to death


----------



## maniclion (May 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Dude had one of the worst ends of a life a person can have:
> 
> 1) he became a heroin addict
> 2) got aids
> 3) got hit by a train and bled to death


Wow I must have missed that part of the biography, at least he didn't have to die a really slow death of aids while going through withdrawals.


----------



## Trouble (May 13, 2006)

On now:  Herb Ellis/Joe Pass

Seven, Come Eleven  (Concorde Summer Jazz Festival, live) 1974


Up Next: Burton, Gary. Next Generation, 2002

Cueing up: Stephan Grappelli and Jean Luc Ponty, Jazz Violin Summit (1977?)


----------



## Phaedrus (May 13, 2006)

*Mmw*







I'm a Jazz fan and have an huge collection which spans many era's/styles.  My current favorite (and recommendation) is Medeski, Martin and Wood. These guys are awesome... explore their site, there is a large volume of streaming samples of their work in the "music" section.


----------



## adrien_j9 (May 13, 2006)

How 'bout blues?  Keb Mo'?  "City Boy"?  AMAZING.  I'd renew my interest in men if only to marry him and listen to him sing...all day.  Forever.


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> On now:  Herb Ellis/Joe Pass
> 
> Seven, Come Eleven  (Concorde Summer Jazz Festival, live) 1974
> 
> ...




i can't stand herb ellis, joe pass or django (or stephan grappelli for that matter)....I really don't like the real roots jazz guitar stuff.  it sounds cheesey....charlie christian...can't stand him.

From the be-bop era the only guitarists I like are grant green and wes montgomery......after that, Jazz guitar pretty much started with Jim Hall, who's non be-bop way of improvising revolutionized the industry.

Who is on guitar on that Gary Burton album?  Is it Mick Goodrick?


----------



## Vieope (May 13, 2006)

_Jazz is pretty nice. Did you guys ever go to a concert? _


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, I guess I could say I'm a UTAH fan -


----------



## P-funk (May 13, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Jazz is pretty nice. Did you guys ever go to a concert? _




I have been to tons of jazz concerts.


----------



## Trouble (May 14, 2006)

*Jazz roots, mine must be showing...*

 Burtons Generations album 

I saw Stephan and Ponty play live couple of times.  Awesome performances.

The kid on the album is one to watch = Julian Lage, very gifted.

Yeah, I have lots of Wes and Jim Hall.   A Day in the Life by Wes is one of his more, ahh, popular albums (you probably will find its schmaltzy, sor-ry).


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Burtons Generations album
> 
> I saw Stephan and Ponty play live couple of times.  Awesome performances.
> 
> ...




oh, that is new gary burton.

Mick plays guitar on the older stuff...brilliant.


----------



## Trouble (May 14, 2006)

So what is exactly is your preference in jazz styles / subgenre, p-funk?


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> So what is exactly is your preference in jazz styles / subgenre, p-funk?




I like everything pretty much except for the root guitar or be-bop guitar.

I like the guys that got famous in the 90s like Scofield, Metheny, and Frissell, Abercrombie and Good rick from the 70s and the father of all that playing Jim Hall.

I like the moder guitar guys a lot like Rosenwinkle, Cardenas, Rogers and my all time favorite Ben Monder.

I like be-bop.  I love 60s blue note and the prestige recordings from that era as well.  60s Miles, any Miles really.  60s Trane is amazing.  Any Coltrane is amazing really.  Sonny Rollins, Sonny Stitt.  I love love love Joe Hendersn.

Piano is great...Bill Evans, Keith Jarrett is one of my all time Fav's, Brad Meldahu is a genius.

Oragn trio is nice....Sam Yahel w/Peter Bernstien on guitar is great.  Love Larry Goldings as well.

the modern sax players like Dave Binny and Chris Potter and Seamus Blake are killer.  Marc Turner and Joshua Redman PLay beautifully.

Oh, Herbie Hancock!  Gotta love herbie.

Jaco Pastorius solo or w/weather report is pretty amazing.  Jaco with Mike Stern was great when they weren't strung out on heroin.



The list goes on and on and on......


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

How about a little Moder Jazz Quartet (MJQ) doing Softly as in a Morning Sunrise..


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

Okay, Pat Metheny, the 80/81 album with ornette coleman....simpley amazing!

download the song Goin' Ahead.  it is the acoustic guitar feature (no ornette on this song).....it is so amazing!  I mean, no one can play acoustic guitar ballads like Metheny.  So so so melodic.  I can't listen to this song enough.  It is right up there and might be better then anything on the Beyond the Missouri sky disk....yea....it is that good!


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

How about 

Jan Garbarek, Charlie Haden and Egberto Gismonti on the CD Folk Songs...Incredible!!

or just Charlie Haden and Egberto Gismonti live in Montreal!!  Man, the version of Loro on that is awesome.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 14, 2006)

Right now ... Dizzy Gillespie's ver of Take Five


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

right now I am playing along with Sunny Side of the Street by Gillespie, Rollins and Stitt....Pure heaven.  I wish I were playing with them for real.


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 14, 2006)

Take Five was the first jazz number I learned on the 12 string ... that was in like 1985 somewhere.


----------



## Trouble (May 14, 2006)

Jan Garbarek!  Whoa!  Another name from ambient music, also Early Music, believe it or not.  Experimentalist.  Ultra cool guy.

A little of the cool..

On Now: Amad Jamal: Nature - the essence, part III, Atlantic

Up Next:  Toots Thielemans, East Coast, West Coast

Then a Dutch  jazz group I caught down in Tucson many moons ago..

The Houdinis:  Kicking in the FrontWindow, 1993.  Straight up jazz, playing their hearts out.  

My neighbors get to hear this one... *grin*  Wish y'all could here these boyz jammin!


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

Jan Garbarek is awesome.....

If you like him check out pianist Michael cain...he is in the same vein.

Also, like I said, anything by Mick Goodrick is killer.  He had a great CD on the ECM label.

John Abercrombie released some great stuff.

And ofcourse, Marc Johnson's Bass Desires band....wow!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 14, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I like Jaco Pastorius too.



It's been a long time since I seen his name.  Awesome stuff man.  Weather Report's, Heavy Weather was a true jazz classic.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heavy_Weather_(album)


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

The Moon is a Harsh Mistress by Pat Metheny and Charlie Haden off of Beyond the Missouri Sky.....I am playing along to it....awesome guitar playing! (him not me.   )


----------



## Trouble (May 14, 2006)

Holy moly..I don't think I've heard any Weather Report in damn near 20 yrs.

Good stuff..gotta go dig some out...

Aw man, P, thats an awesome tune..I'll cue it up in a minute and I can hum along with you.

Now this is one hot little recording, not well known outside of high end audio...

Jazz at the PawnShop, Arnie Domnerus, alto sax  Live recording, swinging jazz. Prophone, PRDC 7779, 1996

Guess I gotta pull out some Keith Jarrett, since you went and mentioned him, P.


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

Keith Jarrett is awesome.  I have seen him live before.  Incredible show.

Pat Metheny group was an amazing show.  I saw them on the Imaginary Day tour.  I have seen Pat play in many trio settings as well.

Bill Frissell trio migh have been the best ever.  It was at the village vangaurd and they played al acoutsit...upright bass, drums (almost the whole show with different types of brushes) and Frissell on guitar and sometimes a banjo.  they played all folk type tunes ala the big dog happy man album.  It was beautiful.  You could have cried.  I had recored the whole thing on my mini disk, which I left running inside my back-pack.  Only to get busted shutting it off at the end of the evening by the usher....he confiscated the disk.  I was totally pissed.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 14, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> How about a little Moder Jazz Quartet (MJQ) doing Softly as in a Morning Sunrise..


Before I suffered an asshole lapse and sold my LP's... I had 4 or 5 of MJQ's albums. All sublime recordings.  Milt Jackson's vibraphone solo's especially.... unreal.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 14, 2006)

Jazz at the PawnShop, another good one!


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

Has anyone heard Dave Holland's Extensions CD?  It has Kevin Eubanks (from the Jay Leno show) playing some mean ass guitar.  Also, Steve Coleman playing some bangin' alto sax.....lots of cool tunes on this one.....lots of odd meter stuff with killer jungle type beats.  The Oracle is one amazing song.


----------



## Trouble (May 14, 2006)

LMFAO!!

I *knew* whoever had heard of the "PawnShop" recordings (think there are 3 CDs) HAD to be another high-end audiophile.

And yup, I see from your gallery I might be correct.

Are those the Morel Prelude Rennaisance models?  Circa mid-late 90s or something else?


----------



## Trouble (May 14, 2006)

Yeah, I've got Modern Jazz Quartet (boxed set, mid-90s, can't remember the label).

Dave Holland: Extensions - Quartet - ECM 1410

http://www.daveholland.com/discography.html

I've got Jumpin' In and Phase Space.

I've seen him live, buncha times.  Once in Seattle.

Heard The Oracle, think I had the recording at one time...no idea where it is now.  

I used to have a helluva LP collection (lot of Miles, 'Trane, Gillespie, Turrentine, Wes..   I got tired of screwing with turntable tweeks, got started on speaker and cable mods instead.


----------



## Trouble (May 14, 2006)

On Now:  Keb' Mo', Slow Down  (blues)

Cueing up:  'Trane: My Favorite Things  -and- The Gentle Side of John Coltrane (told I like his ballads), Impulse GRD 107, 1975

Coming up: Freddie Hubbard, First Light  CBS (remastered)


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 14, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> LMFAO!!
> 
> I *knew* whoever had heard of the "PawnShop" recordings (think there are 3 CDs) HAD to be another high-end audiophile.
> 
> ...


Dayum!   I forgot I even had that pic in my gallery.  Nope, those are home brew bro. *edit*  I mean Sis 

I *used* to be heavily into building loudspeakers in the 90s.  Since have gotten out of the hobby.  The speakers shown, if you know your drivers, are ScanSpeak 9700 tweeters and ScanSpeak 8545 7" mid-woofers in a 2.5 way arrangement.  Crossover is  assymetrical 4th order, extensively modelled and tested using Leap 4.5 software and measured with Clio 4.5.  Cabinet walls are 2" thick, with 3" thick baffles.  Cherry veneer, stained with Minwax 'Natural Oak", and finished with several coats of Formby's satin Tung Oil.

This talk is rekindling my audiophile passion


----------



## P-funk (May 14, 2006)

lol...freddie hubbard first light!  awesome....haha

has anyone heard Wayne Krantz?  Now that is an amzing guitar player.  Defenitly worth checking out.  The long to be loose CD and two drink minimum (live at the 55 bar in NYC) are killin'!!

What about Brian Blade's Fellowship band?  Holly cow those are some great compositions.  I defenitly recomend that.


----------



## Trouble (May 14, 2006)

Really nice looking design..bet they sound pretty too..Scans are top notch.

I also went the 4th order xover, also tried a diffraction compound on the lower half o the towers to see if I could mellow out some low range anomlies.  Dropped the floor couple db, mine are braced, rosewood, hand rubbed, spiked. Mine are the Paradigms Reference series 80s.  I also got a pair of 60s on special pinned 3-beamlead shot stands, running out of Parasound Azure gear in my bedroom.

Like you, I kinda got tired of playing games with equipment.  Did you used to hang out on rec.aduio-he by any chance?

P:  Yeppers on Wayne:  signals (1991), nuttin else.

Negatory on Blade - you're recommending?


----------



## BigDyl (May 14, 2006)




----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Really nice looking design..bet they sound pretty too..Scans are top notch.
> 
> I also went the 4th order xover, also tried a diffraction compound on the lower half o the towers to see if I could mellow out some low range anomlies.  Dropped the floor couple db, mine are braced, rosewood, hand rubbed, spiked. Mine are the Paradigms Reference series 80s.  I also got a pair of 60s on special pinned 3-beamlead shot stands, running out of Parasound Azure gear in my bedroom.
> 
> ...



ah, signals is an alright CD.  I always forget about that one.  the other two are more over the top and a little more rock/fucky.  great improvisations/compositions though.

Yea, defenitly recomending Brian Blade Fellowship.  Both of their CDs have beautiful compositions and blowing on them.


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

Nice review of Brian's second CD, Perpetual 

On my list to get, thanks P!

(nifty album cover)


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

perceptual is the better of the two....amazing line up of musicians like Myron Walden on Alto and Kurt Rosenwinkle playing some amazing guitar.

All the lay steel guitar playing gives it a great folk vibe also!


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

On Now:  Spyro Gyra: Road Scholars  (live recording) GRP Records, GRP 9903, 1998.  Liner notes are kinda cool.  Folds out like a map.  

Cueing up:

 Stan Getz:  Yours and Mine Live at the Glasgow International Jazz Festival '89,
Concord Jazz

Coming Up:  

Miles Davis:  Enter the Cool   Proper P1166, 2001 (Remaster)


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

I can't stand spyro gyra or anything smooth jazz.   they are just to smooth for me.

if you want something that is really really amazing and very atmospheric, check out Ben Monder's CDs. he is an amazing guitar player.  probably my favorite of the moder guys.  he was very into 12 tone music and alfred schnittke's psalms of repentance.....lots of classical elements.

His first three CDs are amaing....Flux, Dust and Excavation.....The third one, Excavation, has vocalist Theo Epstein on it...he has this dark voice.  he doesn't sing words but more like hums and such, kind of like a bach coralle....totally amazing!


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

Meh..about a third of SG's pieces *are* smooth jazz, but there are pearls hidden in each of their albums.  I cut and paste to develop my own mixes of their discograhy.

I'll go check out Monder...name vaguely rings a bell..think I might have heard him one of the jazz stations in Portland (OR), awhile back.  Excavation CD sounds juicy - I like dark intonations/vocals - voice used more like an instrument.  Love good Scat singing.

I've been half a dozen years out from local access to a good jazz station; too long. 

This is a great thread.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Meh..about a third of SG's pieces *are* smooth jazz, but there are pearls hidden in each of their albums.  I cut and paste to develop my own mixes of their discograhy.
> 
> I'll go check out Monder...name vaguely rings a bell..think I might have heard him one of the jazz stations in Portland (OR), awhile back.  Excavation CD sounds juicy - I like dark intonations/vocals - voice used more like an instrument.  Love good Scat singing.
> 
> ...




yup, defenitly a good thread.

I am not that big a fan of scat singing.  the CD is defenitly not like that though!  It is super dark....a fair amount of twelve tone cerial type tunes on it.

You are in or near detroit right?  There is no jazz station there?  You can't pick anything up from Chicago?


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

Nope, from Motown, left long ago.  Spent time in Nashville and destinations South - now THERE was good jazz, Motown, Chi-town, Cleveland, Nawlins, Birmingham, Nashvul.  Even the 'Boro (TN) had a decent jazz station.

Currently in the Inter-Moutain PNW. Crappy reception, larger cities with jazz stations are all 2+ hrs away.  Good jazz to the north of me, you can pick up about 20 miles NW of here (Icicle Jazz out of the Lake Chelan area).  Ironically, there's plateau bluff immediately adjacent to this town, on which sits a major radio transponder location (8 towers). When the local U's (WSU, out of Pullman) tower lost its site operating license for this location, guess who petitioned to get it back on line?  Three fricking yrs to get that accomplished.  And voila, their telecom engineers change the directional dish position, and yup, no signal in the valley here.

The Fates are laughing it up.


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

On Now:

Lionel Hampton: For the Love of Music,  MoJazz/Motown Records, 1995

I had the pleasure, back in the 90s, to catch the Lionel Hampton Jazz Festival (Univ Idaho), couple years running.  Lionel was still cranking it out, even then.

Cueing Up:  

Dave Brubeck:  Just You, Just Me.  (solo piano) Telarc 83363 (1994).   

One of my favs, flat-out, spell-binding musicality.


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

Cueing Up:

Diana Reeves: The Grand Encounter, Blue Note (1996).  Also recommended, her Grammy recording, The Calling: Celebrating Sarah Vaughan, and A Little Moonlight.


----------



## maniclion (May 15, 2006)

One of my favorite online streaming stations http://www.bebop24x7.com/


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Nope, from Motown, left long ago.  Spent time in Nashville and destinations South - now THERE was good jazz, Motown, Chi-town, Cleveland, Nawlins, Birmingham, Nashvul.  Even the 'Boro (TN) had a decent jazz station.
> 
> Currently in the Inter-Moutain PNW. Crappy reception, larger cities with jazz stations are all 2+ hrs away.  Good jazz to the north of me, you can pick up about 20 miles NW of here (Icicle Jazz out of the Lake Chelan area).  Ironically, there's plateau bluff immediately adjacent to this town, on which sits a major radio transponder location (8 towers). When the local U's (WSU, out of Pullman) tower lost its site operating license for this location, guess who petitioned to get it back on line?  Three fricking yrs to get that accomplished.  And voila, their telecom engineers change the directional dish position, and yup, no signal in the valley here.
> 
> The Fates are laughing it up.



when were you in cleveland?  that is where i grew up.


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

In Cleveland in 97-98, working with NASA/John Glenn Space Center (collab with Case Western Reserve).

I fell in love with the greenbelt park system.  Great town.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> In Cleveland in 97-98, working with NASA/John Glenn Space Center (collab with Case Western Reserve).
> 
> I fell in love with the greenbelt park system.  Great town.




97-98......hmm....did you go out to see jazz at all?  if so, which clubs...I wonder if there were a chance that you had seen me play.  that would be if you went out to see locals and not just go out when one of the big acts come to town.


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

Maybe... I went to a bunch with co-workers (and I was active in high-end audio at the time, there were some members living in Cleveland, so we got together to go listen to music as well)...  Lets see, I remember Cleveland Bop Stop..I dunno, its been too long to remember many of them.  I had friends at Case in the Music Dept who took me to many  small jazz joints, some we stayed after hours, them to jam and me to soak it up.  I also remember hitting some music festivals..


----------



## JordanMang (May 15, 2006)

Since where on the subject of some kind of alterior brands of music - anyone here listen to Reggae or Rastafian music?


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Maybe... I went to a bunch with co-workers (and I was active in high-end audio at the time, there were some members living in Cleveland, so we got together to go listen to music as well)...  Lets see, I remember Cleveland Bop Stop..I dunno, its been too long to remember many of them.  I had friends at Case in the Music Dept who took me to many  small jazz joints, some we stayed after hours, them to jam and me to soak it up.  I also remember hitting some music festivals..




haha..the bop stop....yep.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

almost forgot.....seperate cages is another great Wayne Krantz CD....all acoustic!


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Since where on the subject of some kind of alterior brands of music - anyone here listen to Reggae or Rastafian music?



Go start a thread, or do a search and see if there's one in the archives, and fire it up (pun intended).


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

On Now:  Ron Carter, Standard Bearers  Milstone OJCCD6010-2 (1988)


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> On Now:  Ron Carter, Standard Bearers  Milstone OJCCD6010-2 (1988)




who is on that?


----------



## maniclion (May 15, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Since where on the subject of some kind of alterior brands of music - anyone here listen to Reggae or Rastafian music?


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=51509&highlight=REGGAE


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> also tried a diffraction compound on the lower half o the towers to see if I could mellow out some low range anomlies.  Dropped the floor couple db, mine are braced, rosewood, hand rubbed, spiked. Mine are the Paradigms Reference series 80s.  I also got a pair of 60s on special pinned 3-beamlead shot stands, running out of Parasound Azure gear in my bedroom.
> 
> Like you, I kinda got tired of playing games with equipment.  Did you used to hang out on rec.aduio-he by any chance?



Kewl.  What diffraction compound did you use?  Just curious. The Paradigms are nice, always have been.  Lead shot stands, yep it's official, you were are an audiophile geek like me    I used to own a pair of Vandersteen 2C's and did the lead shot thing.  Over the years, I also owned Thiels CS 2's, Acoustat Spectra 11's, and Infinity RS IIIB's.

I hung out on the Madisound and Parts Express discussion boards.


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

On the Ron Carter recording:

Kenny Barron
Jack DeJohnette
Red Garland
Jim Hall
Herbie Hancock (whoa, I forgot and have listened to Herbie yet!!)
McCoy Tyner
Buster Williams
Tony Williams
Philly Ide Jones
Ben Riley

Awesome CD.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> On the Ron Carter recording:
> 
> Kenny Barron
> Jack DeJohnette
> ...




What the "f"??  that is an all-star line up!  How the hell did I not buy this CD in college......over to amazon.com I go.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

oh wait....this CD is a compilation of other ROn Carter Recordings no?  The St. Thomas on here is the same Jim Hall solo a on Ron Carter/Jim Hall alone together.

this is like a greatest hits CD.


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

On Now:

Ella Fitzgerald: Best of the Songbooks  Verve (1993, remastered), exerpted from Verve's Complete Songbook Series, from original LP masters.

Liquid delight.

Coming Up:  Cross Current: Overdue Yass Recordings, 1994 YAZ CD 1001

Cross Current is a Pullman WA group (WSU affiliation), straight up jazz.  Greg Yasinitsky (tenor sax), Robert McCurdy (trumpet and flugelhorn), Charles Argersinger (piano), Heather Chiscadent (bass)and Don Burkvich (drums).

Diffraction compound was a propriatary material we tested for home audio on a whim.  Used for commercial sound deadening.  I spread like cake frosting (wave pattern), short sweeps, and worked like a charm, smoothing out a couple of lower mid range peaks on axis and 90-deg anachoic chamber tests.

I had a pair of Energy Veritas before the paradigms.  I didn't like them and traded them down for the new 80s (and put the difference into a high-end sub for my organ recordings) - the chevy type of speaker that was forgiving and mod-able.   The Veritas early versions were very choosy about room conditions, big suckout if you weren't real careful.


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

Yeah -  originally recorded between 1972-79.

I heard it at a friends, and had to get it..the 'texture' of Ron's solos were tasty.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 15, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Diffraction compound was a propriatary material we tested for home audio on a whim.  Used for commercial sound deadening.  I spread like cake frosting (wave pattern), short sweeps, and worked like a charm, smoothing out a couple of lower mid range peaks on axis and 90-deg anachoic chamber tests.



Dynamat was designed to help silence rattling sheet metal in cars, and is a decent wall deadener for enclosures.  The best though, as I'm sure you know, is to use thick walls, unlike materials with damping layer in between.  3/4" MDF shell, layer of Dynamat, and 1/2" or 3/4" void free Baltic Birch, and then well braced is an awesome combination.  

Here is an oldie that never gained much respect, but beautiful live jazz....

Gerry Mulligan and Chet Baker, Carnegie Hall Concert


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Dynamat was designed to help silence rattling sheet metal in cars, and is a decent wall deadener for enclosures.  The best though, as I'm sure you know, is to use thick walls, unlike materials with damping layer in between.  3/4" MDF shell, layer of Dynamat, and 1/2" or 3/4" void free Baltic Birch, and then well braced is an awesome combination.
> 
> Here is an oldie that never gained much respect, but beautiful live jazz....
> 
> Gerry Mulligan and Chet Baker, Carnegie Hall Concert




Dude, that CD is great!  It is a pretty old Chet Baker BUT, it features a young John Scofield on guitar.  I love hearing him play on that CD.  It is like the roots of what he is today.


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

Yep.  The paradigms have the requisite wall thickness (they're heavy, and you do not want those damn spikes nailing your foot when you're positioning them, I have learned the hard way).  I wanted to play with *additional* layer, a diffractional one that also was absorptive (this was a mineral polymer/fiber blend, engineered for sound deadening and was shapable while wet).

I have that Chet n Jerry  (plus Scofield) CD as well!!  Another one of my favs.


----------



## maniclion (May 15, 2006)

Charle Mingus and Eric Dolphy - What Love


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

Cleo Laine, Live at Carnagie Hall, RCA (remastered, 1993).

She's not your type, P, but she's been knighted, she's got a dozen honorary doctorates (including Berklee) and she's got one of the best ranges in the business, besides having numerous grammy's (only one to have them in three separate musical categories).  And she can swing it, for an 80-yr old dame.


----------



## GFR (May 15, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What the "f"??  that is an all-star line up!  *How the hell did I not buy this CD in college*......over to amazon.com I go.


Ummmm you were high on drugs back then


----------



## Phaedrus (May 15, 2006)

*A Little Home Cookin'*

If you're into the Hammond B3...







Jimmy Smith, Kenny Burrell, Percy France, Donald Bailey.


----------



## brogers (May 15, 2006)

John Stockton is my favorite Jazz Player.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ummmm you were high on drugs back then




actually........


----------



## Trouble (May 16, 2006)

*Taking the Hint*

On Now:

Jimmy Smith:  Home Cookin', Blue Note Records (2004, remastered by Rudy Van Der Gelder, whom certain folks here may remember for his contributions to high end audio design as well).

http://www.allaboutjazz.com/php/article.php?id=17745

Looks like we may end of listening to a little Hammond B3 magic today...


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> On Now:
> 
> Jimmy Smith:  Home Cookin', Blue Note Records (2004, remastered by Rudy Van Der Gelder, whom certain folks here may remember for his contributions to high end audio design as well).
> 
> ...




now we are talking!  I love that stuff.  Throw some Brother Jack McDuff in there and it is all good.


Oh, here is a great organ CD for you if you don't already have it....Larry Young Unity...It has Elvin Jones, Larry Young and Woddy shaw blowing on it....friggin' insane organ CD!!  They play Woddy Shaw' composition the moontrane which is just awesome and a sweet as organ trio rendition of Monk's composition Monk's Dream.

Speaking of Monk....that is one name that hasn't come up yet in this thread!!  Monk is a bad mofo!!


----------



## Trouble (May 16, 2006)

On now:  Thelonious Monk: Monk's Mood, Blue Note (remastered from the 1947 recordings of TM's Quintet - George Taitt (trumpet) Sahib Shihab (alto sax) Thelonious Monk (piano) Bob Paige (bass) Art Blakey (drums).

So much Monk, so little time...

Coming up: Dizzy Gillespie / Charlie Parker Quintet: Leap Frog, Verve, 1950 sessions (remastered, collection); Dizzy Gillespie, Charlie Parker, Thelonious Monk, Curly Russell, Buddy Rich.

Life don't get much better, beboppin.


----------



## Trouble (May 16, 2006)

Cueing up:  

Herbie Hancock: Head Hunters (1973)  (pseudofunk tracks aren't the best, oh well)... (yeah, I had the original LP as well, this is from a boxed set).

"Hancock's first true fusion release, which basically means taking the most accessible elements of the Sextet period and making more effective use of synthesizers. It works brilliantly on the extended "Chameleon," as drummer Harvey Mason sets up a novel, funky rhythm all the band members solo over; a new version of "Watermelon Man" is understated, without its signature piano riff. The band is Paul Jackson on electric bass, Harvey Mason on drums, Bill Summers on all kinds of percussion (including a beer bottle), and Bennie Maupin on a variety of woodwinds. This went platinum, and until the Kenny G era was the best-selling record in jazz history."


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

have you listened to Brad Mehldau play piano?  He reminds me of Herbie sometimes with his long lines.  he is awesome.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 16, 2006)

Kol Malone is my favorite...


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Kol Malone is my favorite...


----------



## Trouble (May 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> have you listened to Brad Mehldau play piano?  He reminds me of Herbie sometimes with his long lines.  he is awesome.



Nope, don't have his recordings.  Pretty sure I've heard him on a couple West Coast jazz stations.  

One that snuck by me..since he's been actively recording since 1995.

Thanks - you got his Trio's newest (Day is Done)?

Any of his recordings you like in particular?


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Nope, don't have his recordings.  Pretty sure I've heard him on a couple West Coast jazz stations.
> 
> One that snuck by me..since he's been actively recording since 1995.
> 
> ...




I don't have the new one.

I really like any of the live at the village vanguard CDs.  Also, his first CD introducing Brad Mehldau is nice too.  he plays nice stadards on all of his CDs and also works in great covers of pop tunes like the beatles Blackbird, radiohead tunes and a cover of Simon and Garefunkel's Still Crazy after all these years, which is on the newest CD I belive....the playing on that tune is amazing.


----------



## Trouble (May 16, 2006)

Oh good... I was looking at his discography and those are the titles that caught my eye.

Thanks, P!



On now:  Yusef Lateef: Meditations, Atlantic 782093-2, 1990

Jazz oboe.  Laid back, low key cool.


----------



## Phaedrus (May 16, 2006)

*Worthy of explortation...*

A worth while investment...






The CD Thelonious Monk Quartet with John Coltrane at Carnegie Hall on Nov. 29, 1957, to be released by Blue Note at the end of September, is the only full-length, full-quality recording of one of the most legendary collaborations in jazz history....

Bobo Stenson, a little gem from Sweden...






Serenity is a two-disc set chock full of the kind of ominous and mystical vignettes that have always set Stenson's work apart from the norm. Original material is mixed with adaptations of the works of such diverse 20th century composers as Ives, Alban Berg, and Wayne Shorter. The mood is subdued, yet engaging, with each piece unfolding in a coherent and blossoming manner. Both Stenson and Christensen utilize color to great effect, the former with his use of dynamics and the latter with his unusual use of cymbal and drum textures....


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Dude, that CD is great!  It is a pretty old Chet Baker BUT, it features a young John Scofield on guitar.  I love hearing him play on that CD.  It is like the roots of what he is today.


Wow, P and Trouble, I'm surprised you have this one! 

For a young guy Patrick, or any age for that matter, your jazz knowledge is very impressive


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2006)

Safe to say the majority of Blue Note recordings are collector's material.  Although I think of him as a 'pop' singer, Lou Rawls was distinctive as hell....


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2006)

The CD Thelonious Monk Quartet with John Coltrane at Carnegie Hall on Nov. 29, 1957, to be released by Blue Note at the end of September, is the only full-length, full-quality recording of one of the most legendary collaborations in jazz history....

Sorry to say, I have no Thelonious in my collection.  Just might pick this one up .


----------



## Trouble (May 16, 2006)

Jersey babe...P has a degree in jazz guitar performance, from one of the most prestigeous institutions in the land.  Of course he knows jazz..

I'd be on the lookout for a decent boxed collection of Monk...much better than just a single CD or two.

I'm sure P and I can come up with a collection recommendation for two.


On Now: Stanley Turrentine: More than a Mood; Freddie Hubbard (we gots to play some Hubbard later on), Ron Carter, Billey Higgins, and Cedar Walton.  MusicMasters, 1992.

Next Up:  Coleman Hawkins and Ben Webster, with Benny Carter and Oscar Peterson (we ain't done no Oscar either!).  Verve 833 296-2  1987 Remaster.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2006)

My all time favorite jazz record is "Kind Of Blue".  In fact, it may will be the most influential jazz recording of all time. A true masterpiece.

Miles Davis, John Coltrane, Cannonball Adderley in a impromptu session that signaled the birth of 'the cool'.  Yeah I know, most of you don't know what the hell I'm talking about   The recording is 57 years old, but influenced most genres to some degree.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> My all time favorite jazz record is "Kind Of Blue".  In fact, it may will be the most influential jazz recording of all time. A true masterpiece.
> 
> Miles Davis, John Coltrane, Cannonball Adderley in a impromptu session that signaled the birth of 'the cool'.  Yeah I know, most of you don't know what the hell I'm talking about   The recording is 57 years old, but influenced most genres to some degree.




it is a great CD.  Trane's playing on that CD is awesome.  It was right through that period that he became "Coltrane"!!  Before that, you could hear him, very young, trying to get his chops in order.  Gets kicked out of Miles' band for heroin and f*cking up.  Quites the shit, practices like a maniac (slonimsky's scale thesarus etc...) and comes back into the jazz scene with guns blazing.  Those late 50's Coltrane on the presitge record label are incredible and the stuff with miles that he did then (the quintent with Canonball)....that was when he was just starting to get "outside" of the changes and started to really get his voice.  I love his playing in this period.

Kind of Blue is an awesome CD for so many reasons.  Bill Evans plays graet on that CD and this was his last recording with miles.  he was starting to get his own voice and went out after this and formed the bill evans trio with scott lafaro and paul motion.  Only to be replaced by the hard swinger Wynton Kelly.  The rythem section during that Miles late 50s quintet is a special note.  Wynton Kelly, Jimmy Cobb and Paul Chambers.  They were like still a throw back to the Bop players.  They swung so hard but the horn players (Miles, Trane and Canonball) were starting to get so "out" at this time that it was almost strange when Wynton went to solo because it was so "inside the changes"....but, it was very refreshing.  they swung really hard.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Jersey babe...P has a degree in jazz guitar performance, from one of the most prestigeous institutions in the land.  Of course he knows jazz..


Patrick! Really?  I thought you graduated from Cleveland Tech .  You really have a degree? Or did Trouble take me hook, line, and sinker?


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

I have started to enjoy Diana Krall and more Jazz Vocal stuff.  I never really listened to it in college because I was so into 60s jazz and more modern shit.  I am starting to really enjoy it though.  Tony Bennet is great too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have started to enjoy Diana Krall and more Jazz Vocal stuff.  I never really listened to it in college because I was so into 60s jazz and more modern shit.  I am starting to really enjoy it though.  Tony Bennet is great too.


In my last post, I meant do you really have a degree in jazz guitar performance.  I guess I was taken...

I was going to mention Krall also.  Her rendition of "Popsicle Toes" is great.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Patrick! Really?  I thought you graduated from Cleveland Tech .  You really have a degree? Or did Trouble take me hook, line, and sinker?




yes, I have a degree in Music Performance from Berklee College of Music, Boston, MA.  Jazz Guitar was my primary instrument.

It was the original reason I moved to NYC.  To be a "jazz musician".  In high school I was either going to go to college to study music or sports medecine (or something along the lines of sports...exercise phys.)....I was so burned out that I deceided to go for music.

I love it.

I play by myself now.  I am just getting back to the point were I can start to play with "no strings attached" (no pun intended).  I went through a period over the past 2 or 3 years were I really didn't play at all (maybe twice or so).  I always kept listening to jazz.  But, I stopped playing....stopped playing gigs, jamming with people and even stopped just playing for myself.

I went through 4 years of college and practicing 8hrs a day (I am very obsessive compulsive)....I worked so hard.  But, I was very anti-social (who has time for life when you practice) and then, the worst part is when you pracitce you practice what you are bad at.  That fucked with my head.  It left me with very negative playing experiences.  Things like nervous breakdowns.....playing gigs and getting visabley upset with my improvisations, crying, hating my life, etc.....very negative and depressing state to be in.   Money isn't great as a musician either so I was scrapping by, playing gigs in NYC was great but it didn't pay the bills.  I took a day gig.  I got more depressed.  I decided to leave my day job and try and use my kwoledge of training to train people.......that is where it brought me today, going back to school to work on my masters in exercise science, etc.....

I am trying to get back to a time when playing was fun.  like, I sit here and play around and let it be fun and not put pressure on myself like I did in school.  It is all fun until you say "i am a jazz guitar player" and then everything has to be perfect and you start to stress out and you hate what you play and you hate the compositions you write etc.....When I can get up to being comfortable and having total fun and pressure free again, I will start playing with people again.  Until then I have to approach the guitar with caution, otherwise I will end up stuck in a deep depression again.


----------



## BigDyl (May 16, 2006)

Interesting thread... I've never really heard much Jazz...   


Hey P, you ever listen to bands like tool?


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Interesting thread... I've never really heard much Jazz...
> 
> 
> Hey P, you ever listen to bands like tool?




I have listend to everything.

I love tool.

I have an enourmous music collection...

everything from

bach to miles davis to stravinsky to the band to the roots to james brown to bartok to coltrane....etc.....huge collection of all kinds of stuff....I have turkish music, klezmer music (I am not even jewish), bag pipe music, death metal, 80s rock, progr rock, steve vai, etc......classic rock, blues, singer songwriter.  I have a lot of music.


----------



## BigDyl (May 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I have listend to everything.
> 
> I love tool.
> 
> ...







The reason I ask, is because, I consider Tool a highly talented, non-mainstream, unique band which is very rare, like I'm sure alot of these Jazz bands are... just trying to make a comparison.


----------



## Trouble (May 16, 2006)

Oh man oh man...I gots to get a list on here of female vocalists for you to try out.  

I met Diana Krall in Spokane when she was gigging at one of the clubs there about 4-5 yrs back.  Nice relaxed personality, smokey voice - we rode the elevator together in the hotel we were staying at, and her name was getting well known.  I've always kept an eye out for her albums, since then.  

She sang one of the one her favorites that came up during our conversation, when I went to go see her the next night...she made eye contact, and it was a cool moment.

I Get Along Without You Very Well   (Diana Krall:  The Look of Love)

I get along without you very well,
Of course I do,
Except when soft rains fall
And drip from leaves, then I recall
The thrill of being sheltered in your arms.
Of course, I do,
But I get along without you very well.

I've forgotten you just like I should,
Of course I have,
Except to hear your name,
Or someone's laugh that is the same,
But I've forgotten you just like I should.

What a guy, what a fool am i,
To think my breaking heart could kid the moon.
What's in store? should I phone once more?
No, it's best that I stick to my tune.

I get along without you very well,
Of course I do,
Except perhaps in spring,
But I should never think of spring,
For that would surely break my heart in two.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> The reason I ask, is because, I consider Tool a highly talented, non-mainstream, unique band which is very rare, like I'm sure alot of these Jazz bands are... just trying to make a comparison.


.

yes, they are extremely talented!  Especially the drummer!!  He can play some crazy odd meter stuff too.


A really really taltented band is the Metal band Meshuggah.  Those guys are fucing incredible!  And, their main influences are Coltrane, Bartok and Miles.  They are amazingly talented.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

The coolest thing about NYC is that I got to see some of the greatest shows here and I have a ton of bootleg recordings.  I went through a period were I recorded every show I went to (and sometimes that meant 2-3 shows per week)....see, obsessive.....i would be like "hmm...should I bring my Mini Disk to record this?....yea, I better, something amazing might happen".  So, I have all these great bootlegs from all these jazz clubs from around the city like the vanguard, smalls, fat cat, the 55 bar.....amazing music and it all unfoled before my eyes, no edits, no double takes.  I have the real stuff.  It is something that I can always take with me forever.  When I listen to them it brings me back to that special place and just makes me feel good knowing that I was there and I experienced it first hand.  it is a beautiful thing.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

Oh, if you want to hear some amazing moder jazz music, I highly recomend alto player Dave Binney's CDs.  They combine a lot of things from rock, drum and base, electronic, funk and traditional jazz.....cool shit.

my two favorite of his CDs are South and Balance.

South is a bad ass CD with Chris Potter playing tenor and chops master Adam Rogers on guitar.

Balance is more electric sounding and has wayne krantz taking over in the guitar seat and playing some awesome stuff.  also a few vocals on the CD.  Some samples of different sounds and stuff too.

Both CDs have awesome compositions.


----------



## Trouble (May 16, 2006)

Hey I got some Dave Binney...can't remember what..last time i moved, i didn't do much sorting...and my collection is stored in a lot of strange spaces (like very old antique sea chests).  Going looking for a particular album can be a pain, so I've been just diving in and pulling out whatever comes to hand, like....

Ok, if you like vocals, this is one of the very finest male vocal albums...

Coltrane and Jonny Hartman.  Impulse!  (remastered by Bob Thiele, another high end audio gear head), 1986.

Hartman has a liquid voice.  

We aint't talked about Mel Torme, since someone brought up male vocals a dozen frames back.

This thread is so good for me.

Edit:  Like P babe, I got very eclectic tastes, music spanning about 1000 yrs, right up through experimental ambient (aka space music).   I got some of the most cool-ass percussion enemble works, because one of my buddies is a percussion composer (up in Canada).  

Me and P gots to chat sometime about world music, seeing as he has quite a bit in his collection, too.


----------



## maniclion (May 16, 2006)

I've got the Thelonius Monk Complete Blue Note Recordings Box Set.

Listening to Smokin' at the Half Note - Wes Montgomery live with the Wynton Kelly Trio


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

Yea, Jonnhy Hartman and Coltrane CD is great....

OH, today, I found in my collection a CD I had forgotten all about.....Bags and Trane.....now that is a damn fine CD.


Sinatra
Bennet
dean martin

good vocals


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I've got the Thelonius Monk Complete Blue Note Recordings Box Set.
> 
> Listening to Smokin' at the Half Note - Wes Montgomery live with the Wynton Kelly Trio




smokin' at the half note is hella good!

pat metheny learned to play guitar by learning that entire CD by ear.  Wes can swing.


----------



## Trouble (May 16, 2006)

I think I got that same collection....I got a whole chest of just boxed sets..

I haven't even hardly *touched*on those yet!  

*laughing*   Kinda nice working to jazz standards the last couple of days...smile plastered on my face.


----------



## maniclion (May 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> smokin' at the half note is hella good!
> 
> pat metheny learned to play guitar by learning that entire CD by ear.  Wes can swing.


Did you know that I hate picks so I play with my thumb too?  I was doing that since I was 15 and didn't know who Wes was.


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

good box sets:

60s miles davis quintet complete recordings
keith jarrett at the blue note
keith jarrett the impulse years
james brown complete recordings


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Did you know that I hate picks so I play with my thumb too?  I was doing that since I was 15 and didn't know who Wes was.




i hate playing with my thumb.

i use a pick or play with my fingers (like classic guitar style).  i usually comp like that so that i can play really big chords or really "out" with minor seconds and 4ths etc......


----------



## Trouble (May 16, 2006)

On now:

Oscar Peterson Triio:  Live at the Blue Note, Telarc 883304, 1990.

Oscar with Herb Ellis and Ray Brown, Bobby Durham on drums.

I saw of Herb Ellis live, at the Jazz Festival(s) in Moscow, ID (couple years running, mentioned a page or so back).


----------



## Trouble (May 16, 2006)

On Now:

Nora Jones:  Come Away with Me.  

Coming up:  The James Dejoie quartet: everlasting now, RIPA 2003.   

P mentioned  he has a lot of ususual (as in not widely-available) recordings.  I also quite a few and this is one of them...PNW group, kicks ass, takes names.

Life has its pearls.  Collect them while ye may - they are rare beyond reckoning.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 16, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Nora Jones:  Come Away with me


 











On that note...


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 16, 2006)




----------



## Phaedrus (May 16, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Cueing up:
> 
> Herbie Hancock: Head Hunters (1973)  (pseudofunk tracks aren't the best, oh well)... (yeah, I had the original LP as well, this is from a boxed set).
> 
> "Hancock's first true fusion release, which basically means taking the most accessible elements of the Sextet period and making more effective use of synthesizers. It works brilliantly on the extended "Chameleon," as drummer Harvey Mason sets up a novel, funky rhythm all the band members solo over; a new version of "Watermelon Man" is understated, without its signature piano riff. The band is Paul Jackson on electric bass, Harvey Mason on drums, Bill Summers on all kinds of percussion (including a beer bottle), and Bennie Maupin on a variety of woodwinds. This went platinum, and until the Kenny G era was the best-selling record in jazz history."








In the mid-1960s, a distinctive post-bop style evolved among the younger musicians associated with Blue Note, a new synthesis that managed to blend the cool spaciousness of Miles Davis's modal period, some of the fire of Art Blakey's Jazz Messengers, and touches of the avant-garde's group interaction.

All compositions by Herbie Hancock.
"Maiden Voyage" – 7:53
"The Eye of the Hurricane" – 5:57
"Little One" – 8:43
"Survival of the Fittest" – 9:59
"Dolphin Dance" – 9:16

Personnel
Freddie Hubbard — Trumpet
George Coleman — Tenor saxophone
Herbie Hancock — Piano
Ron Carter — Bass
Tony Williams — Drums


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 16, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I went through 4 years of college and practicing 8hrs a day (I am very obsessive compulsive)....I worked so hard.  But, I was very anti-social (who has time for life when you practice) and then, the worst part is when you pracitce you practice what you are bad at.  That fucked with my head.  It left me with very negative playing experiences.  Things like nervous breakdowns.....playing gigs and getting visabley upset with my improvisations, crying, hating my life, etc.....very negative and depressing state to be in.   Money isn't great as a musician either so I was scrapping by, playing gigs in NYC was great but it didn't pay the bills.  I took a day gig.  I got more depressed.  I decided to leave my day job and try and use my kwoledge of training to train people.......that is where it brought me today, going back to school to work on my masters in exercise science, etc...


This is all BS!!!! -


----------



## maniclion (May 16, 2006)

Portishead - PNYC


----------



## maniclion (May 16, 2006)

Jimi Hendrix - Third Stone from the Sun


----------



## maniclion (May 17, 2006)

David Murray - Like a Kiss That Never Ends


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> This is all BS!!!! -




why is it BS?



Dave Murray is awesome.

maiden voyage is awesome

oscar peterson is amazing!  swings so hard.  great shops.  the whole band swings hard as hell.  not a big fan of herb ellis though.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 17, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why is it BS?



You can have your "Gee-Tar", Russ Freeman...
But, I'm going to cut off the tips of your fingers with garden snips,
because thats what happens to sucky jazz musicians in Detroit! -


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You can have your "Gee-Tar", Russ Freeman...
> But, I'm going to cut off the tips of your fingers with garden snips,
> because thats what happens to sucky jazz musicians in Detroit! -




i am not even going to pretend to understand that joke.  it makes no sense.


on a side note, Russ Freeman and the Rippingtons suck ass.


----------



## Trouble (May 17, 2006)

On Now:

Question and Answer: Dave Holland, Geffen Records, 1990.

Dave Holland Trio, with Roy Haynes and Pat Metheny.  Classic jazz playing from Metheny, a change of pace from his previous recordings (countrified jazz).  Contains my fav version of "All The Things You Are".  Sublime.  

Highly recommended for any serious jazz collection.  

On Next:

Bill Frisell: In Line, ECM Records (2000; reissue).  Early Frisell, classic.  Bill later got into ambient (dubbed his weird phase, by unhappy fans).


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> On Now:
> 
> Question and Answer: Dave Holland, Geffen Records, 1990.
> 
> ...



yup, Pat Metheny's Question and Answer is one of my favorite guitar CDs ever.  Teh playing is beautiful.  Especially on the ballads.

Dave Holland was actually supposed to be the bass player on Methenys Bright Size Life CD but, Bob Moses (the drummer on Bright Size Life) had talked Metheny into getting Jaco Patstorius to cover the bass role instead because he said that Jaco and Pat were both so young and ontop of their game and he wanted to make sure that they got a chance to record together before it was to late (as it turned out Jaco died and very early death....beaten to death by a Bouncer in a Club down south, New Orleans I believe it was)......Bright Size Life is another great one.



Frissel Just has exceptional CDs.  I love them.  His writing is awesome.

There is a CD by Marc Johnson called The Sound of Summer running which has Frissel and Metheny teaming up in what is kind of a throw back to the old Bass Desires group (with Abercrombie and Scofield) but the songs are way more melodic and folk like ala frissel and pat metheny.  It is purely awesome.  Frissel Studied with Metheny when he was a teacher at Berklee at the ripe young age of 18!!  Pat got the gig with gary burton's band, playing guitar along side and being mentored by the guitar great mick goodrick (who was in jack dejohnette's old bands as well).....then mick and gary burton brought pat to berklee to teach.......Mick was my teacher.


Another great CD is the Pat Metheny John Scofield CD.  AMazing tunes and great improvisations.

Also, Sco has a CD called Grace Under pressure where he teams up with Frissel in an amazing compiliation through a bunch of cool Sco tunes.  The great story behind this record was that it was SUPPOSED to be the Sco/Metheny CD but Pat ended up not being able to make the recording session for some reason so they got frissel to fill in.  Awesome!


----------



## Trouble (May 17, 2006)

*Filling in the blanks*

Cueing Up:

Billy Higgins: Rejoicing  (Billy Higgins, Pat Metheny, Charlie Haden), ECM, 1994.

Another one to add to your jazz guitar collection.  A pearl ('nuf said).


>Dave Holland was actually supposed to be the bass player on Methenys Bright Size Life CD 

Pat Metheny: Bright Size Life, ECM Records: 2000 (remastered from 1975).


>Marc Johnson:  Sound of Summer  (Marc Johnson, Bill Frisell), Polygram (remaster), 1998.


>Mick Goodrick: Sunscreams, RAM, 1994.  See also: Biorhythms, Creative Productions, 1993.


>Pat Metheny John Scofield:I Can See Your House from Here (Bill Stewart, John Scofield, Pat Metheny, Steve Swallow), Blue Note, 1994. 


>John Scofield: Grace Under Pressure  (with Bill Frisell, Charlie Haden, and Joey Baron), Blue Note, 1992.

I have this one - another fine one.


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2006)

Jaco Pastorious - Funky Chicken(live)


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Cueing Up:
> 
> Billy Higgins: Rejoicing  (Billy Higgins, Pat Metheny, Charlie Haden), ECM, 1994.
> 
> ...




those are all staples in my collection.  Sunscreams is a great CD!  Check out Mick's Cd in Passing on the ECM label.  the playing is great.

Rejoycing is excellent.

FUFU- Jaco doing funky chicken live is awesome.  I love it on the birthday concert CD with the jaco Pastorius big band.  The only version possibly better is Jaco with Mike Stern and Kenwood denard completely drunk and fucked up on heroin (stern) and cocaine (jaco and kenwood)....lol....haha


Kenwood Denard is a really cool guy but really weird.  In college I played in a James Brown Cover Ensemble that he ran.  It was awesome to get that oppurtunity since he was like one of the original funk drummers that....


----------



## fufu (May 17, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> FUFU- Jaco doing funky chicken live is awesome.  I love it on the birthday concert CD with the jaco Pastorius big band.  The only version possibly better is Jaco with Mike Stern and Kenwood denard completely drunk and fucked up on heroin (stern) and cocaine (jaco and kenwood)....lol....haha
> 
> 
> Kenwood Denard is a really cool guy but really weird.  In college I played in a James Brown Cover Ensemble that he ran.  It was awesome to get that oppurtunity since he was like one of the original funk drummers that....



I am such a noob when it comes to jazz, but that sounds awesome. What do you play?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 17, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i am not even going to pretend to understand that joke.  it makes no sense.


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I am such a noob when it comes to jazz, but that sounds awesome. What do you play?




guitar


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 17, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> i am not even going to pretend to understand that joke.  it makes no sense.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 17, 2006)

Whoa!

How'd I do that?


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2006)

how did you do what?


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 17, 2006)

I never knew that about you P.  I knew you loved jazz, but I never knew you were a professional musician


----------



## Phaedrus (May 17, 2006)

I believe this is a little known recording. I'm not qualified to critique the work, but it sounds awesome to my "untrained" ear...

"A true meeting of the Titans! Two of America´s greatest piano players meet in 1978, facing each other accross two grand pianos and playing in unison for two hours. The music is sublime, uplifting and brilliant all the way. The true success of this recording lies in the fact that the two geniuses complement each other rather than competing with each other, dismissing their egos and concentrating on the wonderful process of music creation. The material includes jazz standards as well as compositions by both of the participants."







Since Chick Corea and Herbie Hancock had by 1978 spent several years mostly playing electric keyboards, their acoustic duet tour surprised many listeners who thought that they would always specialize in fusion. This double album contains many fine performances including lengthy versions of "Maiden Voyage" and "La Fiesta" but it is the striding by Corea and Hancock on "Liza" that is most unique.


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I never knew that about you P.  I knew you loved jazz, but I never knew you were a professional musician




yea, i guess I seldom talk about it since i don't do it anymore.  i will get back into playing gigs for fun though very soon.

Herbie and Chick CD is awesome.  those two blow me away.


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2006)

Throwing on

Hank Mobly- The Turnaround.

Nothing swings like 60s Blue Note!!


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2006)

Wait a minute....What about how hard Sonny Stitt swings on This Masquerade is Over off of the "the art of Jazz saxaphone:be-bop and beyond" CD??  OH MY GOD!!!!  

Eighth notes, sixteenth notes and tripelets may have never swung harder!!  Holy Crap!!


----------



## Phaedrus (May 17, 2006)

*Mingus Plays Piano...*






This is not a performing seal act. This isn't even Ornette on violin. Mingus Plays Piano is no gimmick or avant garde foolery, because Mingus can really play piano.


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2006)

Mingus is a total bad ass!  to bad he went completely crazy.


----------



## Trouble (May 17, 2006)

"Nothing swings like 60s Blue Note!!"

Nothing SUCKS like Blue Note in the late 80s and 90s..quality of recordings went to shit!  (NJD will know what I'm talking about, it was an engineering nightmare at bluenote).

I didn't know that Charlie Mingus had bipolar disorder until recently (jazz history website). 

He sure was innovative..

Mingus Big Band:  The Essential Mingus Big Band, Dryfus Records, 2001.

Multiple Grammy Award-winning ensemble.  P has probably heard them live. I've heard them at big name jazz festivals and on tour as well.

Incredible joie on this album - a definite must have!


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2006)

Mingus big band is the shit!  They have a lot of great younr players in there.

Yea, Mingus was bipolar and went totally nuts at the end of his life.  There is a movie (can't remeber the name) but it shows him being evicted from his loft in NYC and they are throwing his stuff all over the sidewalk....his bass.....his original compositions.....he doesn't even know what is going on.....he was really drunk.  It was sad.


----------



## Trouble (May 17, 2006)

Mingus Big Band: Live In Time, Dreyfus, 2003.

Conrad Herwig - trombone
Adam Cruz - drums/batterie
Andy McKee - bass
John Hicks - piano
Kenny Drew, Jr. - piano
Steve Slagle - alto, soprano saxophone, flute
Gary Bartz - alto saxophone
Mark Shim - tenor saxophone, clarinet
Seamus Blake - tenor, soprano saxophone
John Stubblefield - tenor, soprano saxophone, flute
Tommy Campbell - drums
Gary Smulyan - baritone saxophone
Britt Woodman - trombone
Robin Eubanks - trombone
Ku-Umba Frank Lacy - trombone
Earl Gardner - trumpet
Alex Sipiagin - trumpet
Ryan Kisor - trumpet
Randy Brecker - trumpet
Dave Taylor - trombone
Ronnie Cuber - baritone saxophone

Wierd; I never had a chance to listen to this one..owned for 3 yrs.  Mello.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 17, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> "Nothing swings like 60s Blue Note!!"
> 
> Nothing SUCKS like Blue Note in the late 80s and 90s..quality of recordings went to shit!  (NJD will know what I'm talking about, it was an engineering nightmare at bluenote).


No kidding!   Can I use this to jump on my soapbox?

When I was a kid in the late 60s, I became really interested in audio systems.  I figured that sound reproduction was decent, but the limiting factors being the transducers (loudspeakers and phono cartridges), 30, 40, 50 years from then would be light years ahead of what was currently available.

Boy was I wrong.  The sound of a 60's 'hi-fi', with its simple vacuum tube amplification and analog sources (especially reel to reel tape), blow the doors off of any typical digital, cheap transistor piece of crap.  Sound reproduction has taken a monumental step backwards in favor of convenience.  MP3 players?  I have one.  They are cool in the ability to manage your music library and ease of use.  Those plastic injection molded 'room friendly' speakers, 8 CD changer, with 260 watts of digital power (albeit at 15% THD distortion), have many conveniences. But sound quality ain't one of them.  LOL.  

Even if you ARE lucky enough to have a really great sounding system, most of today's recordings are engineered to sound good on a MP3 player, basic car stereo, or your PC speakers.  A well designed sound system will sound awful with this type of recording, because they will reproduce the garbage along with the good.  Garbage in = garbage out.

There.  I feel better now.


----------



## P-funk (May 17, 2006)

Mingus bigband has so many heavy hitters.  Seamus Blake is awesome!


8-s and 90s blue note sucked....But, late 90s and early 00s blue note started to get really good again with the recordings of guys like Greg Osby and Stephon harris.  Also, Trumpet man Tim haggans had some really great recordings of drum and bass type jazz stuff (king of bitches brew esq.) on blue note.  it started to pick up again.


----------



## Trouble (May 17, 2006)

Holy shit!

I've got Greg Osby's FIRST CD!  Stephan Harris ...yeah, not in my collection yet, but I've heard him...

Who took over the management at Blue Note? I hope they shit canned (probably retired is more like it) the production folks..  If the sound is getting good again, thank the lord and pass the catalog!

You got any of Gregs recordings that you like in particular, P??

I liked his first album...can't lay hands on it...shoot...


----------



## Phaedrus (May 18, 2006)

*Good Vibrations...*

Original Release Date December 1961

Universal Music Group; ASIN: B0000046ZI

Personnel: Oscar Peterson (piano); Milt Jackson (vibraphone); Ray Brown (bass); Ed Thigpen (drums). Producer: Jim Davis. Reissue producer: Ben Young. Recorded at Nola Recording Studios, New York, New York on September 15 & 18, 1961. Includes liner notes by Phil Bailey and Nat Hentoff.






When Milt Jackson met Oscar Peterson, each had already made dozens of albums under his own name. Yet in this summit meeting each selflessly yields the spotlight to showcase the other. Jackson's meeting here with Ray Brown, though, was a reunion: They had both been in Dizzy Gillespie's 1946 band and then had been charter members of the Modern Jazz Quartet.


----------



## Phaedrus (May 18, 2006)

*May be a little off topic...*

Nina Simone Sings the Blues... Recorded in 1966






She was known as the High Priestess of Soul for good reason. Nina Simone knew how to move you. Every time she sang the blues, you could feel it in your bones.

Personnel: Nina Simone: vocals, piano; Eric Gale, Everett Barksdale, Rudy Stevenson: guitar; Ernie Hayes, Weldon Irvine, Richard Tee: organ; Buddy Lucas: tenor saxophone, harmonica; Bob Bushnell, Jerry Jemmott: bass; Bernard Purdie: drums, tympani; Gordon Powell: vibraphone, percussion; Montego Joe, George Devens: percussion; Joe Shepley, Jimmy Nottingham, Harold Johnson, Wilbur Bascomb: trumpet; Jimmy Cleveland, Richard Harris: trombone; Seldon Powell, George Coleman, Norris Turney, Haywood Henry: saxophone; Ralph H. Fields, Eileen Gilbert, Jerome Graff, Milt Grayson, Hilda Harris, Noah Hopkins, Maeretha Stewart, Barbara Webb: background vocals.


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> Holy shit!
> 
> I've got Greg Osby's FIRST CD!  Stephan Harris ...yeah, not in my collection yet, but I've heard him...
> 
> ...



Greg Osby the Invisible hand with Jim Hall is friggin' amazing!

Banned in NY is a great CD

there is a duo CD with Joe Lovano that is really great.

there is another CD that I can't remeber the name of it, I have it but i am not at home,  It has Stephan Harris, Osby, Marc Shim, Nasheet Waitts, stephan harris, etc.....it is cookin'!!

Also, a great piano player to check out is Andrew Hill (60s blue note stuff is really great).  He is also on the Invisible hand CD. That is a great disk.


----------



## maniclion (May 18, 2006)

Toshinori Kondo & DJ Krush - Doing Bob Marley's Sun is Shining, beautiful song.


----------



## Trouble (May 18, 2006)

This the one you were thinking of, P?

Jason Moran:  Facing Left , Blue Note (2000).

Since you mentioned him..

On Now:

Joe Lavano: From the Soul, Blue Note, 1992.


----------



## P-funk (May 18, 2006)

Trouble said:
			
		

> This the one you were thinking of, P?
> 
> Jason Moran:  Facing Left , Blue Note (2000).
> 
> ...




nope.

this is it.

Listening to Joni Mitchel's CD Blue right now.  More singer songwriter then jazz but it is awesome none the less.

Also a great CD is the wayne shorter, footprints live CD that came out a few years ago....wow!


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2006)

Jaco Pastorius...Word of Mouth....What a great CD!

Gene Ammons and Sont Stitt, Boss Tenors....All I can say is WOW!!


----------



## Trouble (May 19, 2006)

On Now:

Herbie Mann:At the Village Gate Live; Atlantic Records, 1990.

I'm a woodwind player; started out on flute many moons ago. Jazz flute holds a special place in my collection, and Herbie is among the very best in this instrumental subgenre.  This is one of his staple recordings, and my fav.

Simple jazz, done right.


----------



## P-funk (May 20, 2006)

Goran Ivanovic & Fareed Haque- Macedonian Blues: Laments and Dances

This CD is an amazing guitar duo.  Both playing acoustic guitars (classical style playing but not nylon string guitars...a little of it is...on and of I guess).

I saw them do a duo concert at the Knitting factory here in NYC a few years ago and it was incredible so I bought the CD from them at the show.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

Since I posted some Jazz guitar stuff in the guitarawesomeness thread.  I decided to pull this thread back up and post clips of good music since there is a ton of stuff out there now on youtube and other sites.

here is what I posted in the other thread:

one

two

three

four


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

Now for one of my favorite musicians ever....

Keith Jarrett

Keith Jarrett doing the great jazz Standard "On Green Dolphin Street" with his trio.....friggin' awesome!

Keith Jarrett Trio doing an amazing version of when you wish upon a star.  Holy crap this is a great band!  Gary Peacock plays some incredibly unique bass lines and Jack DeJohnette has the most amazing interpretation of time when playing the drums....everything just sort of floats.  The solos by Jarrett and Peacock are exceptional!

Doing and Awesome rendition of the Mile Davis Composition Solar....done solo....killer solo!

Somewhere over the Rainbow.....what a great interpretation of this song!

Keith Talking about Improvisation.....he is one of the best ever!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

Great song by Egberto Gismonti...Maracatu...great composition

He is also an amazing guitar player!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

My Funny Valentine- keith Jarrett Trio


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

man, his solo (keith Jarrett) is amazing on my funny valentine.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

Herbie Hancock quartet playing Oleo.....A super yound Branford Marsallis on sax....he sounds awesome though.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

Michel Petrucciani Tri w/Jim hall (guitar) and Wayne Shorter (sax)

Doing the great song "Beautiful Love" recorded Live at Montreux.  This is an amazing DVD.  I have watched it many times.  The improvisatio between these three giants is incredible.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

Pat Metheny Doing his composition "bright size life"

Not as good as the original version with Jaco Pastorius on bass (they were like 21yrs. old when they recorded it and it is one of the best things I have ever heard).


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

Brad Mehldau Trio covers Radio Head.

This is great.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 20, 2006)

Impressions Coltrane Quintet (thats five ya'll) w/ Eric Dolphy master in his own rights...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUzFbT5JT1M&mode=related&search=


----------



## maniclion (Oct 20, 2006)

Ornette Coleman on SNL hosted by Milton "Horse Hung" Berle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHTdc36627k

We're lucky to have this cause that episode of SNL was supposedly never to be allowed out of the SNL vaults again due to Lorne hating the way Milton tried to take the show hostage every chance he could get...


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

Ornette is a bad ass.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 20, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Toshinori Kondo & DJ Krush - Doing Bob Marley's Sun is Shining, beautiful song.


Still recommend this one...


----------



## fufu (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdY-KAmj5fU


----------



## BraveUlysses (Oct 20, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=hdZqjQqFzkU

His mastery of harmony and spontaneous modulations is fuckin' unreal.

Hey P-funk, I'm also a guitarist. I just recently got into Jazz. Currently, still working on developing a good swing and playing chromatically. I've been playing for three years.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

fufu said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdY-KAmj5fU



I have watched that DVD many times.

I friggin' love Jaco.  his sound was incredible and the story of his life was amazing!  Sad how he died and the life that he lived.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

BraveUlysses said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=hdZqjQqFzkU
> 
> His mastery of harmony and spontaneous modulations is fuckin' unreal.
> 
> Hey P-funk, I'm also a guitarist. I just recently got into Jazz. Currently, still working on developing a good swing and playing chromatically. I've been playing for three years.



Jazz guitar is great.


I can't stand Joe Pass though.  I hated Be-bop guitar (save WEs Montgomery and some Grant Green).  Pass just annoys me with the be-bop chops.  Jim Hall was the man back then....so melodic.


----------



## Trouble (Oct 20, 2006)

On Now:  Branford Marsalis, Renaissance Columbia/CBS 1987.

Not bad.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

Pat Metheny group on the Imaginary Day Tour

This was one of the best, if not the best (might be a tie between this and the Kieth Jarrett trio) concerts I have ever seen.

check out pat do a brilliant 3 and a half min. intro on the 36 string picasso guitar before the band comes out and they launch into an amazing groove.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

and if you have time watch the Metheny interview at the end of the song.  he is a total music genious!  I have seen him speak before and talked to him.  He is friggin' amazing.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

oh shit!  After the interview the group comes back and plays "The Roots Of Coincidence".....it is this killer industrial type of tune that Metheny wrote...kind of drum and bass kind of hard rock....awesome.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm slipping into my methadone/valium darkness listening to these 2 over and over and over...I just can't get enough

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IhPggMnSiw


----------



## maniclion (Jan 2, 2007)

I heard this cat Avishai Cohen on our local college radio Jazz Hour on my way to work today he has some smooth grooves.....can't find any vids longer than a few seconds but here's one where he's on BET Jazz one of my favorite tv stations....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4h0fvTggv0

Oh and the lyrics for this song are good too!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

yea, Avishai Cohen is a bad ass!!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll be dl'ing some of his stuff tonight, I especially liked a song they played of his called Madrid...


----------



## lioness (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't know much about jazz...wish I knew more!

I grew up in Louisiana.  I went back for my HS Reunion in the Spring.  It was so cool...just sit and visit with friends with the warm air...local jazz guys playing up and down the boardwalk.  It took me back to.........

In college...we'd just all go hang out about once a month to listen to all different jazz.  We'd talk alot when we 1st got there...
then, after a bit...
we'd slowly quiet down...

and just listen...
for hours... 
_
we'd just sit and listen............_



hard to describe.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 17, 2007)

Let us pay our respects to the late great Alice Coltrane...she passed on to the great gig in the sky on Jan. 12

RIP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTHPde8eZEU

Give big love to John for us....


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2007)

damn, i didn't know she died.

Long live 'Trane!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 21, 2007)

YouTube Video










I searched didn't see any Art Pepper...they had his wife on NPR yesterday talking about the movie she is making...parts of which she has on youtube...I suddenly find myself intrigued....






YouTube Video


----------

